# مبدأ.. عمل ..الثلاجة... المنزلية..



## Bioengineer (24 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..

أرفقت أسفل هذا الموضوع ملف بال word

يشرح مبدأ عمل الثلاجة المنزلية بالعربي.

تحياتي.​


----------



## طاهر يوسف (18 يوليو 2007)

رب يجازيك ويبارك لك في علمك أرجووووو التتتتتواصل


----------



## cooline (18 يوليو 2007)

موضوع رائع ........بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (18 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
لي استفسار بسيط وهو 
Separator لفصل غاز الأمونيا عن الماء
ولكن دائما اسمع انه زيت و غاز فريون 

هل يمكن توضيح الامر من فضلك حيث ان هذه المعلومات المتوفرة لدي حاليا، بإستثناء فتح باب الثلاجة وتناول ما استطيع:67: :67: :67: .

مشكور اخي الكريم وسأتابع الموضوع ان شاء الله لمعرفة الجواب.


----------



## م.محمد قلفاط (20 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## ميكانييكا (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاااااااااااااك الله خيرااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## saher haz (4 مارس 2010)




----------



## ابراهيم الزعبي (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكَ الله خيرَ الجزاء


----------



## sahlee2010 (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## aissaoui58 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aissaoui58 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aissaoui58 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

أريد تعمل الثلاجات الكبيرة بنفس طريقة الثلاجات العادية ؟


----------



## aissaoui58 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

أريد أن أعرف هل تعمل الثلاجات الكبيرة بنفس طريقة الثلاجات العادية ؟


----------



## eng - mahmoud (1 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## صبرى الشهابى (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## chouaib fcb (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مارسي الخو بارك الله فيك


----------



## العجرش (14 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (15 يونيو 2011)

_جزاك الله اخي الكريم خير معلومه جدا مفيده اسئل الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك_


----------



## dovekali_777 (17 يونيو 2011)

merci


----------

